# Once upon a time , there was this canadian outlaw ... Starting a 1-ad cycle



## simbh (Jan 12, 2005)

Well , I said to many of you that I would keep a journal of my 1-ad cycle. So here it is  I will be starting my cycle Saturday but I decided to start this journal today (wednesday night) because I already started my mental as well as my physical preparation. I have put up my cals to about 3800 cals to 4200 cals/day . I will be starting to take my milk thistle tomorrow. 

*Here are my current supplements:*
CEX creatine 6-7g a day (once in the morning , empty stomach , once before training )
Multi vitamins
Green plus (my mom is a nature freak lol , I guess it can't hurt me since its natural)
Omega 3 oil caps (x3)

*My cycle will be as follow*
300mg a day of 1-ad ( 100 mgtaken 3 times a day once... morning , noon night with a meal)
I might uped the dose to 400mg a day during my last 3 weeks all depending on the sides that come up .

*My pct*
I have some nolva on hand.
40mg /day for the first 2 weeks
20mg a day for the last 2 weeks.

I will keep taking the cex , but if I see that it is too much for my body to hangle , I might stop it ... This all depends.

So guys , all feedback is welcomed and greatly appreciated. Now I need to buy some large or x-large t-shirts for training since I don't want people to notice that I am gaining a lot of mass in the gym since I work there . When I work I wear pretty large shirts , so its good. But just for my training shirts , I need em to be bigger !

3 sleeps to go till my cycle !

Oh ya , I will post my weight starting tomorrow. I will always be taking my weight each morning since its the time in the day that it is the most reliable IMO. Since all the water I drank trought out the day I piss it in the morning or during the night .


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 12, 2005)

I know very little in regards to prohormones but looks all is well.  What kind of a routine and diet will you be on?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 12, 2005)

I thought you were going to start this at the begining of the year? 
Good luck bro. I'll be watching. Will you be posting diet and training??
Also how are you taking the 4ad?? Is it a transdermal?


----------



## simbh (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes I'll be posting my diet as well as my training.



			
				I'm Trying said:
			
		

> I thought you were going to start this at the begining of the year?
> Good luck bro. I'll be watching. Will you be posting diet and training??
> Also how are you taking the 4ad?? Is it a transdermal?


I won't be stacking it with 4-ad. From the research I've done and from feedback of previous users , my dose is pretty low and I shouldn't have that many sides . The biggest side will probably be libido loss. 

I was supposed to start earlier bug I got a lower back muscle injury while I was drunk at a party.  So I wanted to make sure my lower back was 100% before I started my cycle. And now its a 97% and should be 100% by saturday 

*Weight this morning* : 172.8 pounds


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 13, 2005)

Bonne chance! U seem pumped to get it on!


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck with the cycle, Simon!


----------



## simbh (Jan 13, 2005)

Thx for the support guys ... Ya , I am pretty excited indeed to get this going 

Since I really have trouble waiting (its like xmas for me , 2 xmas in a month) , I will start tomorrow .


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck, simbh.  Keep those calories up and keep the volume up when training.  When I did my 1-AD cycle last month, I kept surprising myself with more weight and more reps than I thought I could do.  Don't underestimate what you can do so you can take full advantage of your cycle.  

**SIGH**  I miss being on cycle...


----------



## simbh (Jan 13, 2005)

Hehe ya ... I will keep those calories up ...

Althought , I am unsure I will start my cycle tomorrow. I'm starting to have a dry cough . I took a few things to help me go threw that tonight. If I feel good tomorrow , I will start the cycle , if not , I'll be starting my cycle a few days later. I'll treat this as a day to day situation


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 13, 2005)

Simbh- did you stock up anymore from that place we were chatting about?

GL


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

Do you have liquid nolva or tablets?


----------



## simbh (Jan 14, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Simbh- did you stock up anymore from that place we were chatting about?
> 
> GL


Well , I bought all my 1-ad needs over there yes . Very good service and very professional ...


For nolva I have tablets . 


On a side note , I will not be starting my cycle today as my cough ended up being a small cough and a damn cold . But usually my colds don't last more than a day . A tough day , then the following days get better real quick. So , I'll see tomorrow if I feel good to start my cycle , if not it will have to wait for sunday. I wont be training today . Usually I try to train even when I'm sick but today , It just doesn't feel right. I might be able to train , but my weights would probably go down , and that would just plain suck. So I think its just better if I take the day off training.

Sorry for those of you who are eager to see me start


----------



## Stu (Jan 14, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Well , I bought all my 1-ad needs over there yes . Very good service and very professional ...
> 
> 
> For nolva I have tablets .
> ...



Sure your just not scared of starting your first cycle  j/k

ill be watching just splashed out on some M1t, M-Dien and 4Derm myself


----------



## simbh (Jan 14, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> Sure your just not scared of starting your first cycle  j/k
> 
> ill be watching just splashed out on some M1t, M-Dien and 4Derm myself


LOL ... Don't worry , I'm not scared of doing it  I was supposed to start it on saturday but wanted to do it earlier but then yesterday I started to have a cold. For me to skip a training day , I have to be sick


----------



## simbh (Jan 15, 2005)

Man , Im tired of this stupid flu. Last night I was working , and it was horrible , I kept sneezing and sneezing and sneezing. I'm all red under my nose cuz of too much kleenex usage. None of the less , I will go training today. I will do my shoulders. I'm feeling a bit bettre today than I was yesterday. Which is good news ! I didn't go training yesterday , I was just feeling too lousy. 

As for the 1-ad , I will check tomorrow to see If I feel good enough to start that. I'm sure that I would benefit a lot more the 1-ad if I wait to be in a good physical shape.


----------



## simbh (Jan 15, 2005)

Note : I will take the fucking shot next year . I didn't take it this year since I havn't had a flu in like 6-7 months so I was like , what's the use ? And I was also thinking I wouldn't be able to train for a few days cuz of the muscle pain the shot sometimes gives ... But hell , I'd rather have that than have a flu . 


Learn from your mistakes said the wise man


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 15, 2005)

Sorry to hear you got flu.  I think you made the right decision laying off the 1ad for awhile as it would likely make you more tired immediately after taking it.  I wouldn't worry about the pain from the flu shot.  Think of it as practice pinning.  Have them do an IM injection in a muscle that you just got done training.  That way you can still train without worry.

One qtn.  Isn't 1AD just as in the same class as AAS in canada.  And if so, is there a reason you  didn't just run a cycle of testosterone (either transdermal or pinned)?  Just curious.


----------



## simbh (Jan 15, 2005)

Ya , I know its the same thing in Canada. But from what I've read , first the sides are pretty low. That is the first reason. Secondly I don't want something pinned ... I'd don't like the idea of injecting myself with a needle. Also , I feel safer taking some prohormones since they are made by legit companies in the USA until the ban. I bought some ergopharm products ... The last reason why I didn't take the real thing is because I want some good results , but not as good as if I would do a classic AAS cycle . The reason for this ? Because I work in a gym and I don't want people to realise that I've gotten much bigger in a month ...


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 15, 2005)

Understandable!  My first cycle was 1-T/4AD and I got some nice strength gains off of it.  I agree it would be tough to explain 35+ lbs you might get off a really wet AAS cycle first time around, lol.  

On second thought, you might be fretting over nothing concerning when to actually start the cycle.  I just realized you aren't kickstarting it with anything.  It will likely be 2-3 weeks b/f you start to notice results from the 1ad specifically, so what you do within the next few days likely won't be any more or less important than it would if you were training naturally imo.  Good luck with your cycle.  I am anxious to see how it goes.

-Cardinal


----------



## simbh (Jan 16, 2005)

Whats up people . Just thought I'd make a little update. Flu is finaly going away. Im starting to sneeze more yellow stuff .  Sorry for the details , didn't want to discust anyone. It's jus that , when that happens , its always cuz the flu is going away ! Anyways , I'm gonna go training today and see how I feel . If everything is top shape , then I will start my cycle tommorow ! Can't wait , I'm tired of all this shit happening to me when I want to start my damn cycle ... 


Oh ya , on a side note , I went training yesterday , but I didn't feel that great. Since I was sneezing every 2 mins . None of the less , I manage somehow for my weights to stay the same as last time. Not bad , cuz I felt soooo tired because of the stupid flu.

Yesterday I ate pretty well. Except I had a small bowl of doritos ! And I ate like a damn monster at night as I hadn't smoked weed in a few weeks and I wanted to smoke one last time before my cycle was over. LOL

Last night I hate :

Around 9 : 1/2 cup of cottage cheese + 1/2 cup of yogourt with 1/2 can tuna

Around 10:30: cup of almonds + 2 scoops of whey with 2% milk and a Table spoon of peanut butter

Around midnight I ate : 1/3 of a big container of yogourt (2%) with 1/2 cup of cottage cheese

I guess it isn't that much , just felt like a lot while I was eating it. Ah well , it was like my cheat day , so not that bad for a cheat day.


Lastely , I've decided that I will eat a lot , but I will keep those calories around 3k-3.3k

Why that sudden layback in the cals ? Cuz I'm more interrested in gaining lean mass . I'm aware that I might sacrafice a few pounds on the 1-ad doing this , but I am prepared for it if I can get more lean mass in . 3k-3.3k is still a few hundred cals above my maintenance though.


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 16, 2005)

Good luck with your cycle, Simon.  Interested to see how it goes.

I hurt my lower back last week too & it's really been slowing me down!


----------



## simbh (Jan 16, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> Good luck with your cycle, Simon. Interested to see how it goes.
> 
> I hurt my lower back last week too & it's really been slowing me down!


Thx dude. 

Ya I know , its a pain. But at least having a flu helped me recuparate with my lower back . It was just a muscle injury but man , its when you hurt yourself there that you see how the lower back is central in your overall body.

Hope you get better bro. Good luck with your back . Do some back stretches before you train. Thats what I did , helped a lot.


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 16, 2005)

thanks.  I kind of have a history of lower back issues.. I just bought a lifting belt & will wear it for a while to see if it helps


----------



## simbh (Jan 16, 2005)

Just came back from training ... Very nice training 

My weights went up real good !

I did some deadlifts and I increased the weights at each set... It wasn't to failure cuz I didn't want to go that hard on my lower back , but still pretty good. Next time , it will be to failure ... 

Here is what I put on it :

110x8 // 135x8 // 155x8 // 175x7

Note: on my last set with 175lbs I could of done easily 8 and even 10. The reason why I did 7 is that I couldn't hold the grip even with an alternate grip ... So , I think I need some gloves for the damn deadlift if I want to go higher in weights. But 175 was pretty easy to do 7 ... Pretty sure I could go for 190 at least to do my sets of 8.

Also did some abs today  

I'll start to put my diet tomorrow when I start the pills  I'm not sure if I should start tomorrow though cuz I don't know if I'll be able to start tomorrow cuz of work/school. I might be able if I finish earlier and my friend can also come. I need him to be there since I need a spot for my chest.


Could anyone tell me what they think on this ? Should I start tommorow and not being able to go train ? Or should I wait on tuesday when I will be able for sure to go train ?

If it helps , I feel real good today . The flu is pretty much gone , had real good strenght during the workout ! So if its up to how my health is , I feel ready to start it.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 16, 2005)

I think I mentioned this before.  It really doesn't matter what specific day you start.  1AD won't kick in for 2-3 weeks.  When it does kick in though, I would bump calories a little bit.  Your dose is very low, and in my estimation 1AD isn't a strong enough anabolic to put on appreciable muscle just over maintenance.  I could be wrong though.  Have been many time before   

For the deadlifts, have you tried chalk?  Cheap and it works really well.  I wouldn't go for gloves.  If anything that might hinder your grip further by making more like a thickbar.  Straps if all else fails would be the way to go imo.


----------



## simbh (Jan 17, 2005)

Weight this morning : *176.6lbs*

Took my first pill this morning !


----------



## simbh (Jan 17, 2005)

Target weight : 190lbs lean.

Lets hope I can reach this !


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 17, 2005)

did you mention how long is your cycle is going to be? 4 weeks? 6?


----------



## simbh (Jan 17, 2005)

Oops , thought I did ... Hehe

Cycle will be 6 weeks + 4 weeks of pct


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 17, 2005)

Glad to see you are finally better and the show is on the road. Look forward to see some results!!


----------



## simbh (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Glad to see you are finally better and the show is on the road. Look forward to see some results!!


Thx dude ! Ya , I'm about to take the 2nd pill of the day 300mg in 3 doses ... And I will take my last one just before training around 8-9pm ... I'll do chest today. I know I probably wont see much results , but who knows , I might see a small strenght increase


----------



## simbh (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok , Ill post my diet uptill now for today.

Meal1: 2 full eggs + 4 egg whites + 2 slices of fat free cheese
2 scoops of whey + 1 cup milk + 1 cup raw oats
Meal2:2x this sandwitch : 4-5 slices of sliced chicken + 1 slice of fat free cheese on 2 pieces of whole wheat bread. Add a veggie juice to that.
Meal3: Same sandwitch as above + 1 cup of cottage cheese with 1 cup of 2% yogourt. Cottage cheese is 1%.
Meal4: 2/3 of a chicken breast with more than a cup of pasta.
Meal5: 1 cup of cottage cheese with 1 cup of yogourt (note that this was taken an hour after meal4)
Meal6: 1 good cup of pasta with porc
Meal7 : 1 cup cottage cheese + 1 cup yogourt
Meal8: 2 scoops of whey + peanut butter + 1 cup of milk
Meal9: salmon + 1 cup of pasta.

I will have at least 3 more meals today ... Not exactly sure how much cals it will end up too at the end of the day , but Im sure it well above 3k.

Tonight I did my chest training !

Bench press: 8x165// 6x175 // 6x175 // 4x185
Incline db press : 8x55 // 5x60 // 6x55 // 6x55
Decline press machine: 90x8 // 95x6// 100x4
Fly cable : 50x8 // 55x6 // 55x5

This is what I did for training today. Very good training . I know its not the 1-ad yet but the pumps seemed a lot better than last time. For example , last time I could barely do 7x165 without a spot. Today I did 8x165 and could of gone for an extra one if I would of wanted to  Next chest training it'll be 175 pounds from the start ! Hopefully I'll be able to do my 8 rep with that. Note that 175 pounds is my weight right now , so I'm kinda happy doing my reps on bench with my weight


----------



## simbh (Jan 17, 2005)

Just came back fromt training !! Very good training , I know its not the 1-ad yet , but I'm liking what I see.


----------



## simbh (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello everyone. Good morning !

First off , my weight this morning was *175.5lbs*

Kinda funny , since I go weigh myself each morning at the same time doing the same thing. What I do is I go to the toilet and empty up the pipi . After that I go and check my weight. Same thing every morning. Oh well .


----------



## simbh (Jan 18, 2005)

Came back from training. It was bicep/tricep day. Went very very well . Slight increase in weights , but once again , I think its more the creatine than anything else.

I'll try to post my meals / workout later tonight , but I cant guarantee it since I have a class till 10pm and another one at 8am in the morning ... So I might just go to bed as soon as I get home ...


----------



## simbh (Jan 19, 2005)

*Day 3*

One of my nipples is itching a tinsy bit ... I think its just me being paranoid as I'm only at day 3 and its just 1-ad ...

Weight:*175.5lbs*


----------



## simbh (Jan 19, 2005)

Day 3 of my cycle ... All I can say is that I am starting to feel the gain in power that 1-ad is giving me . It is much more noticeable now. I especially noticed that on my DB lunges. Yes it was legs , I know they suck but I have to do themm  Anyways , i wend from last time doing 10x35//8x35//8x35 to this time doing 10x35 // 10x35 // 8x40 . Which I think is a pretty good progression ...

EAting was good ... Id say approx. 3k~3.2k ... Didn't eat as much as I should of had , but it was clean.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 19, 2005)

Looks like you're making some good progress simbh ...    ... keep up the solid dedication.


----------



## simbh (Jan 19, 2005)

Thx for comming by bro , and thx for the support


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 19, 2005)

so was the nipple irritation just your nerves?


----------



## simbh (Jan 19, 2005)

Indeed


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 19, 2005)

good deal


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 19, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Tonight I did my chest training !
> 
> Bench press: 8x165// 6x175 // 6x175 // 4x185
> Incline db press : 8x55 // 5x60 // 6x55 // 6x55
> ...



I would start with atleast 115x10 or 135x10 to warm up then start pushing your higher weights. I think also if you didn't do the 175 so many times you would have hit more on the 185's also. Hope this suggestion helps.


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'll be looking forward to some progress pics!


----------



## simbh (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> I would start with atleast 115x10 or 135x10 to warm up then start pushing your higher weights. I think also if you didn't do the 175 so many times you would have hit more on the 185's also. Hope this suggestion helps.


Exactly what I did  I always do a warm up set on my first exercise of a muscle ... I did 10x135 to warm up . As for the 175 and the 185 ... I might just go up to the 185 next time ... I'll see how it goes but if I continue seing my strenght go up in all my exercises , that's what I'll do.

Wight this morning : *176.2lbs*


----------



## simbh (Jan 20, 2005)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> I'll be looking forward to some progress pics!


Don't worry , I'll post some half way throught and when I'm done with the cycle 


*P.S.* I was freaking tired this morning ... Unbelievable , it was like I hadn't slept in a week. I went to the gym to do a bit cardio/abs . As soon as I started doing my abs , the energy went up . After that I did my cardio and I was full of energy. Now I don't feel tired , I guess it was a morning thing ...


----------



## thatguy (Jan 20, 2005)

That's the way it was for me on 1-AD.  I'd feel like I got hit by a truck when I woke up and I'd think, "There's no way I can get a good workout like this."  Then I'd go to the gym and after my first exercise I was great.


----------



## simbh (Jan 20, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> That's the way it was for me on 1-AD. I'd feel like I got hit by a truck when I woke up and I'd think, "There's no way I can get a good workout like this." Then I'd go to the gym and after my first exercise I was great.


Thx for the input  Thought I wasn't normal or something , guess I am. The pumps are starting to be great though ... Definately worth it.


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 20, 2005)

are you having a hard time sleeping at night?


----------



## thatguy (Jan 20, 2005)

I noticed great pumps and a "rage" in the weight room.  I'd find myself breathing hard and wanting to grunt when doing rope pushdowns for triceps!  You will find yourself feeling really powerful.  

Of course I didn't actually grunt, because it would've made me look like a moron.


----------



## simbh (Jan 20, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> are you having a hard time sleeping at night?


Actually yes ... Last night , I felt tired around 7-8pm ... So I went to bed at 9:30pm and went to sleep pretty much instantly . But I woke up around 5am and couldn't go back to sleep. Even though I could sleep till about 7:30am ...


----------



## simbh (Jan 20, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> I noticed great pumps and a "rage" in the weight room. I'd find myself breathing hard and wanting to grunt when doing rope pushdowns for triceps! You will find yourself feeling really powerful.
> 
> Of course I didn't actually grunt, because it would've made me look like a moron.


Well , yesterday was the first day that I actually notice the extra strenght since I started taking it. But I was doing legs and I'm never that enthousiast about doing legs. I did push like a moron , but no grunting or attemp of grunting had taken place


----------



## thatguy (Jan 20, 2005)

I prefer to remain grunt-free as well.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 20, 2005)

Say no to grunt.


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 20, 2005)

I began grunting a little when I started working out @ home.  At the gym, I never would.

I guess I'm moderately pro-grunt.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey, don't be so hard on yourself.  Grunting in the privacy of your own home is one thing.     Public grunting - well, that's a whole different story.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 20, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> I did push like a moron , but no grunting or attemp of grunting had taken place


----------



## simbh (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## simbh (Jan 21, 2005)

Weight this morning : *178.2lbs*


----------



## Stu (Jan 21, 2005)

you seem to be gaining mass, whats the bodyfat like?

any strength gains yet?


----------



## simbh (Jan 21, 2005)

Bodyfat is pretty much the same ... From what I can see in the mirrior . As for the strenght increase I started noticing it 2 days ago when I was doing my legs. Yesterday I didn't notice it that much cuz I was only doing abs/cardio . I did notice that I could push it a bit further for the abs if that's any indication. I'll be going to the gym this morning , and I'm doing shoulders today. I should be able to really measure if the strenght increase is there


----------



## thatguy (Jan 21, 2005)

I think I'd lay off of cardio.  You need those precious calories to maximize your gains.


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 21, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> I think I'd lay off of cardio.  You need those precious calories to maximize your gains.




yeah.. try to take full advantage of your cycle.  worry about fat loss later


----------



## simbh (Jan 21, 2005)

Don't worry , the cardio isn't much. It's just once a week on my day off. I do a little 20 mins cardio at about 150 hearth rate. Nothing much , just to ensure that I still have a decent cardio ...


----------



## simbh (Jan 21, 2005)

Came back from the gym , and I'll I can say , is woah  !!! I definetly saw the strenght increase ... Very noticeable ... I did my shoulders.

Shoulder press machine :
*Today: *85x8 // 90x5 // 90x5 // 90x4
*Last time:*80x8 // 85x5 // 85x4

Keep in mind , that last time I had a spotter , and this time I didn't so with a spotter I would of been able to do one or a few extra reps in each set .

Frontal Raise Cable
*Today:* 60x8 // 65x6 // 65x6 // 70x5
No points of reference for this , as last time I did them with dumbells , I like this a lot with cable though .

Lateral raise dumbell
*Today: *25x8 // 25x7 // 25x6
*Last time: *25x5 // 20x10 // 20x10
I think this speaks for itself

Upright row barbell
*Today:*90x8 // 95x6 // 100x5 // 100x4
*Last time: *85x8 // 90x6

Traps
*Today:* 8x20 // 6x50 // 5x50 // 4x50 // 8x0
*Last time: *8x0 // 6x20 // 6x20 // 5x30
Why is there a 0 as a weight here ? It is because I do my traps on the back of a machine. In other words , I lift the machine , its the way I like best to do my traps. So when I right 0 , its cuz I just have the weight of the machine itself.


I definately saw a very noticeable strenght increase today. It is my 5th day on 1-ad. Everything is going fine ,except in the morning I am very lethargic . Also , at night I have a bit trouble sleeping. I go to sleep fine , but I wake up around 4am and from 4am to 7am I have a lot of trouble sleeping. I bought some melatonin , so my night should be a hell of a lot better than what it was last night.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 22, 2005)

Excellent work.  You are one of the first I have seen to notice strength gains so quickly.  I can't wait until you hit the meat of the cycle.  Strength gains likely will be flat out sick.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 22, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Weight this morning : *178.2lbs*


I'm stuck at 172 

You lucky fucker


----------



## simbh (Jan 22, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm stuck at 172
> 
> You lucky fucker


sorry to hear that luke

Weight this morning : *180lbs even *


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 22, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> *180lbs even *


----------



## simbh (Jan 23, 2005)

Weight this morning : *178lbs even* 

Weight is a bit down from yesterday , but it still up from the beginning of the week. All in all , I've gain about 2-3 pounds since monday which is pretty good IMO.

Last night , I went to the university gym . I hate it there. For the simple reason that its not that big and hell , its always god damn fucking full . At least I didn't have to wait for my weights . Anyways , the ventilation sux there too , smells like shit ... Anyways , had to go there cuz I finished working at 5am and the gym where I work/workout closes at 5. So had to go to the university that closes at 8.

Last night I did my back. I need some gloves or powder or something for my grip for deadlifts , thats for sure. 
On a plus note I did my one arm dumbell rows with 65(for 8) and 70 for 6...
Which is a big improvement from what I did back in november when I last did those. I did back then 50 pounders ...


----------



## simbh (Jan 23, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> Excellent work. You are one of the first I have seen to notice strength gains so quickly. I can't wait until you hit the meat of the cycle. Strength gains likely will be flat out sick.


Thanks dude ... Ya the strenght gains are pretty impressive right now and I'm only starting day 7. But I've been eating like a monster though.

For example , yesterday which was a light day. I was kinda in a rush the whole day , so didn't have time to eat that much.

*Meal1:* 2 scoops whey + 1 cup oats + 1 cup milk +
4 eggs whites + 2 full eggs + 2 fat free slice cheese
*Meal2: *2/3 cup of cottage cheese + 2/3 cup of 2% yogourt
*Meal3:*Pretty big baked patatoe + 1cup and a half of extra lean ground beef with 2 shots of v8 juice
*Meal4:* 2 scoops of whey + 2/3 cup oats + 1 cup milk
*Meal5:* 1 and a half salmon filet with a good cup of noodles (whole wheat of course) with a big cream of veggies 
*Meal6: *2 scoops of whey + 1 cup milk + 2-3 tablespoon of natural peanut butter. Post workout shake here
*Meal7: *1 cup of cottage cheese + 2/3 cup of yogourt

This was the lightest day in the past week like I said. I ate maybe 80%-85% of what I did the other days.


----------



## simbh (Jan 23, 2005)

Ok , today I did chest and abs ... Went freaking great

Here is what I did on bench compared to last time

*Today: *175x8 // 185x6 // 185x5 // 185x4
*Last time: *8x165// 6x175 // 6x175 // 4x185

No need to say how this was an improvement over last time

On a side note , my max bench went (with max calculator) from 207 to 217 within a week. No need to say that this is pretty damn good


----------



## simbh (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh ya , I lowered my dose of cex. Instead of taking 3g twice a day (once in the morning and once before workout) , I will now be taking only 3g in the morning to help me recuparate. Once I start my pct , I will be doing 3g twice a day once again. It should help with the pumps then .


----------



## simbh (Jan 24, 2005)

Weight this morning : *178.4 lbs*


----------



## thatguy (Jan 24, 2005)

Update?  This is when the gains should start to kick in, only to REALLY kick in in the third week...

(In case you haven't noticed I miss that stuff and I'm living vicariously through you.)


----------



## simbh (Jan 25, 2005)

Weight this morning : *180lbs even*

Last night I did biceps and triceps , went great. I had a small cheat last night , my first in 2 weeks. I had a bag of light popcorn


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Weight this morning : *180lbs even*
> 
> Last night I did biceps and triceps , went great. I had a small cheat last night , my first in 2 weeks. I had a bag of light popcorn


How could you possibly eat 4000+ cals and not cheat 

I'm enjoying eating all kindsa crap   (it's been a long time)

And I still only weigh 176


----------



## simbh (Jan 25, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> How could you possibly eat 4000+ cals and not cheat
> 
> I'm enjoying eating all kindsa crap  (it's been a long time)
> 
> And I still only weigh 176


I just eat tons of clean food ... Peanut butter , cottage cheese , chicken , whole wheat bread , ultra lean beef , salmon , brown rice , whole wheat pasta , turkey ... 

Ya well , I kinda gain fat easy , so I have to eat clean with about 4000cals a day. I'm pretty much eating each hour and a half ... LOL


----------



## simbh (Jan 25, 2005)

Here are some progress pics ... This is me at 180 lbs . I'm loving this 1-ad but at the same time , I can't wait till I cut ... 2 more months and then its cutting time , woohoo !


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> I just eat tons of clean food ... Peanut butter , cottage cheese , chicken , whole wheat bread , ultra lean beef , salmon , brown rice , whole wheat pasta , turkey ...


 
I get hungry every 3 hours like clockwork.  I eat every three hours (6,9,12,3,6,9).  But I can't seem to get down more than 600cals of clean food per sitting.   

So I drink lots of grape juice, and have an occassional donut to meet the other 1100 cals.    Sue me


----------



## simbh (Jan 25, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I get hungry every 3 hours like clockwork. I eat every three hours (6,9,12,3,6,9). But I can't seem to get down more than 600cals of clean food per sitting.
> 
> So I drink lots of grape juice, and have an occassional donut to meet the other 1100 cals.  Sue me


Ok,  how bout a million bux ? Think big


----------



## simbh (Jan 25, 2005)

Did the legs today. I hate doing the damn legs ... LOL . But you gotta do what you gotta do. The lunges were painfull but I manage to do 3 sets with 40lbs dumbells. I did one set of 10 , one of 9 , one of 8


----------



## simbh (Jan 26, 2005)

Weight this morning : *181.6 lbs*


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Weight this morning : *181.6 lbs*


WTF!  I'm giong down. I'm at 174.


----------



## simbh (Jan 26, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> WTF! I'm giong down. I'm at 174.


 don't know dude ... It's just going crazy . I'm starting my 9th day and I'm almost at 182 ... Considering I started at 175 . It freaking 7lbs in 8 days . Kinda amazing . Now luke , don't bitch too much , I saw your strenght gains , and many of us , including me , would kill for those kind of gains


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

don't kill ME


----------



## simbh (Jan 26, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> don't kill ME


What an interresting idea you bring up


----------



## simbh (Jan 26, 2005)

Just a note . I'll be starting to take cex twice a day once again. I was a bit more bloated with the extra 3g before workout , but the pumps were way better. I'm lifting more this week yes , but not as much of a gain as last week.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 27, 2005)

CEX while holding all that water already?


----------



## simbh (Jan 27, 2005)

Ya , cuz I had amazing pumps with it ... I don't care much about the water , it will go away once I stop the 1-ad ...


----------



## simbh (Jan 27, 2005)

Today was a day off ... Will start posting my full workouts starting tomrrow


----------



## simbh (Jan 28, 2005)

Weight this morning : *184 lbs even*


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 28, 2005)

wow.. impressive gains Simon..good job!  are you still at 300/day?


----------



## simbh (Jan 28, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> wow.. impressive gains Simon..good job! are you still at 300/day?


Yep , I havn't changed my dosage ... I too am impressed with this , I'm starting my 12th day and I'm up 8lbs


----------



## simbh (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey guys , I added this ticker thing I found in Jill's sig. This shows what exactly I want to accomplish by the end of my cycle . Right now I'm at 184lbs , and ideally I would like to be 200 lbs , hence the 16lbs to go


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 28, 2005)

At the beginning of your jounal you were 172.8, youre now 184. Wouldnt that make for a 11.2 pound increase so far?

Still, nice proegress. Are you running it for 4 weeks?


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 28, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> At the beginning of your jounal you were 172.8, youre now 184. Wouldnt that make for a 11.2 pound increase so far?
> 
> Still, nice proegress. Are you running it for 4 weeks?






			
				simbh said:
			
		

> Weight this morning : *176.6lbs*
> 
> Took my first pill this morning !


----------



## thatguy (Jan 28, 2005)

Great news, Simon.  I will continue to keep up with your results...

If you beat me (13 lbs), I will have to call for a rematch.  (I'm starting my second cycle on April 3 - 400 mg/day for 5 weeks.)  Maybe I can get you on the second go 'round.  

Just curious, how much have you stocked up for future cycles?


----------



## simbh (Jan 28, 2005)

Hehe , thx for the support guys ... No , I'm doing it for 5.5 weeks . Cuz I have 2 60 caps bottles taking 3 caps/day = 20 days per bottle. So 40 days total . So its about 5 weeks and a half. 

Ya , I'm pretty damn impressed with the results right now ... I'm eating like a monster though easily 4k cals each day. 2% fat yogourt with peanut butter are pretty much the worst foods I'm eating. So in other words , I'm eating extremely clean right now , but in unhuman dosage 

Nanh , I havn't stock up for future cycle. Although my sources will be having ph/ps still for a few months . So it isn't a problem if I want to buy a few more. Since its been illegal in canada for quite sometimes now ... 

I am considering getting a few bottles of s1+ for a cutting cycle when the summer starts. I'm still thinking about this though. M1T just seem too strong for me and too arch on the body. I might try 1-tu but I need some insides if its good for cutting or not.


----------



## simbh (Jan 28, 2005)

I did back today ... Went pretty well 

Dealift (stiff legged) : 165x8 // 185x8 // 205x8 //205x8 (could definitely gone 215lbs)
Sort of pull un barbell (dunno the name) : 100x8 // 105x8 // 110x6 // 110x6
One arm row dumbell : 65x8 // 70x6 // 70x5
Straight arm pulldown : 90x8 // 95x7 // 100x5
Chin ups : 4 with bodyweight LOL ... I was so dead , couldn't do any more than that 

Very good training overall , weights just keep going up  Re-did creatine twice a day today.

Also did forearms ... I don't usually do them , but I was like what the hell , since I'm on 1-ad


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2005)

Very nice back workout-back is my fav Do you train traps with back or shoulders?

I like your ticker, I like the pie. It looks like pumpkin I wish I could move my ticker up, instead of wanting to move it down  

Have a  great weekend!


----------



## simbh (Jan 29, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Very nice back workout-back is my fav Do you train traps with back or shoulders?
> 
> I like your ticker, I like the pie. It looks like pumpkin I wish I could move my ticker up, instead of wanting to move it down
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Thnx Jill ... Ya, I do my traps with my shoulders , I just did the 2 days ago


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 29, 2005)

simon.. have you had any sides yet?  on another thread you said something about a temporary drop in libido, but couldn't find anything about it your journal ..just wondering


----------



## simbh (Jan 29, 2005)

Ya well around day 3 to 6-7 I had a pretty big libido loss in the morning . Now its going pretty good side wise . In the morning I always feel a bit tired but as soon as I get going into my daily routine (work , school , training ) it fades away. At night though , I am very tired . Had a bit of trouble sleeping around those days too , but now its pretty good. I'm pretty happy with what I'm seing now (results) as well as the sides which are tolerable , even without 3 derm. It's true that I'm doing a low dose though , only 300mg a day


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Ya well around day 3 to 6-7 I had a pretty big libido loss in the morning .


Really?  That's when mine is at it's highest.


----------



## simbh (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Really? That's when mine is at it's highest.


I know , mainly cuz I was tired as hell , now its a lot better actually.

Ok , I did my chest today ... Went freaking well 

*Bench press : *185x8 // 185x6 // 195x5 // 195x3
Went freaking well here ... I think I'm gonna hit 200 with my sets pretty soon . Can't wait

*Incline Dumbell press:*60x8 // 65x6 // 65x5
Again , went very well here 

*Decline Dumbell press:* 50x8 // 55x8 // 60x7 (definately should of started at 60 and then up to 65 ... Ah well next time)

*Fly dumbell : *35x6 // 30x6 
I was just dead here . LOL. 

Went very well overall with my chest today.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ever consider doing the Decline before the inclines.  You should be able to use more weight on the decline since you are using more pec.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 29, 2005)

you can push more weight b/c your ROM is shorter


----------



## simbh (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Ever consider doing the Decline before the inclines. You should be able to use more weight on the decline since you are using more pec.


I will try that next chest day see how it goes . 

What does ROM mean btw ?


----------



## simbh (Jan 30, 2005)

Weight this morning : *184.5 lbs*


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 30, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> you can push more weight b/c your ROM is shorter


Shit, that's very true.  He's right, I was wrong Simon.

ROM- range of motion.


			
				simbh said:
			
		

> Weight this morning : *184.5 lbs*


WTF dude, cut it out. lol


----------



## thatguy (Jan 30, 2005)

Simon, just wondering man:  who takes all of these pictures of you while you're coming out of the shower and putting your pants on?


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 30, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Simon, just wondering man:  who takes all of these pictures of you while you're coming out of the shower and putting your pants on?


----------



## dalila (Jan 30, 2005)

Just wanted to say Hi, will catch up with your journal in a while... I am so swamped catching up ith my emails at work  But congrats on your gains man, great work!!


----------



## simbh (Jan 30, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Simon, just wondering man: who takes all of these pictures of you while you're coming out of the shower and putting your pants on?


I take em with the delay pose on the camera ... 

Today I did a bicep/tricep split.

Biceps

*Preacher curl* :32x7 // 32x6 // 32x5
Keep in mind that 32x7 is 32lbs on each side and add the bar which is 20-25 pounds I think .
*One arm cable bicep : *6x57 // 5x57
*Regular curls standing up with barbell :* 75x8 // 80x7
*Incline hammer curl dumbell: *25x6 // 25x5// 25x5
And I did a set of 21's with 45 pounds barbell


Triceps
*nose breaker with barbell :* 7x70 // 6x70 // 5x70
*Standing up one arm cable :* 5x50 // 6x47 // 5x47
*Standing up V string* : 90x8 // 100x5 // 1005
*Overhead cable : *67x7 // 70x6

Went very well ...

Thnx dalila , glad to see you're back ... Good luck with getting back to the working routine


----------



## simbh (Jan 31, 2005)

Just went on the scale ... And well this was disturbing none of the less. I weighed in at freaking 188lbs . We'll see tomorrow if its near that weight or still around 185 ...


----------



## Stu (Jan 31, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Just went on the scale ... And well this was disturbing none of the less. I weighed in at freaking 188lbs . We'll see tomorrow if its near that weight or still around 185 ...


 188lbs  are you sure thats 1-ad you got!!


----------



## thatguy (Jan 31, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Just went on the scale ... And well this was disturbing none of the less. I weighed in at freaking 188lbs . We'll see tomorrow if its near that weight or still around 185 ...


Wow!  Well, looks like it's time to update the old turtle ticker...


----------



## simbh (Jan 31, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Wow! Well, looks like it's time to update the old turtle ticker...


Hehe , well I want to wait till tomorrow ... Sometimes if I put my feet a little different on the scale it changes a pound or two ... I tried several times this morning , and 188 was the lowest , but I'll wait tomorrow morning to see how it is.

Yep , It's 1-ad. But I'm eating like a freaking freak. I'm eating extremely clean and I'm keeping the cals to 4k each day.

On another note , I did legs tonight. I'm so tired I dont feel like posting my weights. I'll say this though , I did a set of 8 with 45lbs on my dumbell lunges  Also did 8 reps on the leg press with 630lbs ...


----------



## simbh (Feb 1, 2005)

Weight this morning *187.4 lbs*


----------



## simbh (Feb 2, 2005)

Didn't post anything today as I had a paper to finish ... I went training , did the back  I'm still very tired cuz I slept about 5 hours last night. So no posting for me today , I'll be back tomorrow morning with my weight .


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 2, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Weight this morning *187.4 lbs*



177


----------



## simbh (Feb 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 177


Nice job luke ... See , you're finaly gaining weight . But keep in mind that your doing some cardio too , that might be one of the reasons why I'm gaining it a bit faster than you ...

Anyways , my weight this morning (pretty happy about this) : *190.6 lbs*

Broke the 190 , starting to think that 200 might be possible ! I'm not yet at half cycle !


----------



## thatguy (Feb 3, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Nice job luke ... See , you're finaly gaining weight . But keep in mind that your doing some cardio too , that might be one of the reasons why I'm gaining it a bit faster than you ...
> 
> Anyways , my weight this morning (pretty happy about this) : *190.6 lbs*
> 
> Broke the 190 , starting to think that 200 might be possible ! I'm not yet at half cycle !


Wow, you'll have to post some pics soon.


----------



## simbh (Feb 3, 2005)

Ya , I will , but I want to break the 195 mark before I post some new pics  Probably towards the end of next week if everything continues on going this way


----------



## simbh (Feb 3, 2005)

Here is what I did yesterday : (did my back )

Deadlifts : 205x8 4 times 
Could put a lot more weight , I just am taking the deadlifts easy since my lower back is still a bit sore from my injury around the end of december ... It's not really bad , its just that I'm just affraid I guess to put more ... But if I remember correctly , I think I misscalculated and I put 225 ... If I remember correctly I had 2 45's on each side of the olympic bar ... Oh well.

Cable wide grip pulldown : 120x8 // 135x6 // 135x6

One arm row machine : 95x8 // 105x6 // 110x4

Straight arm pull down : 95x8 // 100x6 // 105x5

Aviron(rowing cable) : 102x8 // 105x7 

Also did my abs yesterday ... Ab workout was good . 


Today I won't be working out , as it is my only day off of the week


----------



## dalila (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi Simon, I've just checked out your latest photos, and you look very good! , Filling out very nicely!!  What's your target weight now?


----------



## simbh (Feb 3, 2005)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi Simon, I've just checked out your latest photos, and you look very good! , Filling out very nicely!! What's your target weight now?


Thx dalila  , you also need to post some pics so I can see how great you look 

I'm aiming for 200 since it's going very well ... After which I'd like to cut and be around 185 ...


----------



## simbh (Feb 4, 2005)

Weight this morning : *190.6lbs*


----------



## busyLivin (Feb 4, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Weight this morning : *190.6lbs*



damn.. that's awesome simon.   

sometimes i wonder if this "natural" thing is worth it


----------



## simbh (Feb 4, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> damn.. that's awesome simon.
> 
> sometimes i wonder if this "natural" thing is worth it


Thx 

Well , only you can decide that ... I remember something I read in the journal of pfunk or was it in his gallery ? I don't remember , but it went like this. 

"My friends have juiced and I sometimes wonder if I should . Then one of my friend said , you shouldn't , you're the kind of guy that wouldn't be able to look at himself in the miroir knowing that he juiced ... "  

I probably messed up that quote quite a bit , but the essential is there ... Only do it if you're ready (mind and body) and only you can know that bro .


----------



## busyLivin (Feb 4, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Thx
> 
> Well , only you can decide that ... I remember something I read in the journal of pfunk or was it in his gallery ? I don't remember , but it went like this.
> 
> ...




you're right on.. i actually bought two cycles worth of 1-ad, but couldn't go through with it & threw it all out!!  

expensive mistake.  oh well


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 4, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> you're right on.. i actually bought two cycles worth of 1-ad, but couldn't go through with it & threw it all out!!
> 
> expensive mistake.  oh well


Awww, busy.  That was a mistake.  They're selling for $250 a bottle on the black market right now 




(j/k)


----------



## busyLivin (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## thatguy (Feb 4, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> you're right on.. i actually bought two cycles worth of 1-ad, but couldn't go through with it & threw it all out!!
> 
> expensive mistake.  oh well


Should've thrown it my way!


----------



## busyLivin (Feb 4, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Should've thrown it my way!


& picked up for distributing a controlled substance!


----------



## thatguy (Feb 4, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> & picked up for distributing a controlled substance!


Oh.  I didn't realize you threw it out post-ban.


----------



## simbh (Feb 5, 2005)

Came back from the gym today 

Did bicep /tricep ... Pretty good workout

Preacher curl : 90x8 // 90x6 // 95x5
1 arm cable bicep : 57x7 // 60x5
Regular bicep with barbell standing up : 80x7 // 80x6
Incline hammer dumbell : 25x7 // 25x6
1 set of 21s : 45lbs

Tricep
Nose breaker with barbell : 8x70 // 6x75 // 4x75
Standing up cable thingy LOL : 6x47 // 5x47 // 4x47
Standing up regular tricep with corde triangle : 95x8 // 100x6 //105x4
Over the head cable extension : 70x6 // 70x5 // 70x5


----------



## simbh (Feb 6, 2005)

Weight this morning : *190.4 lbs*


----------



## simbh (Feb 6, 2005)

Just tought I'd put this in ... My biceps are now 14 inch. Which is pretty good . They were 12inch 3/4 at the end of october / start of november . So thats a good inch in about 3 months


----------



## simbh (Feb 6, 2005)

Just came back from the gym ! Did legs today , and woah , what a workout ... I encorporate smith squats cuz I used to do them with a machine that did the movement ... I did that cuz smith machine squats used to hurth my back ... Anyways , tried them today and it was gREAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTT.

Leg press : 450x12 // 580x10 // 630x8

Dumbell lunges : 40x10 // 45x10 // 50x9 ---> 50lbs dumbell , it was awsome . I'm really proud of this. When I started training again , I was barely able to do my 10 with 25lbs.

Squat (smith) : 90x10 // 140x10 // 180x10 ---> Was great. Can definitely put more here , but didn't want to go in too crazy since I just want to get the movement done. Next time I'll be starting with 180 for sure . Keep in mind , when I last did this , I did 90lbs and it hurt like hell my back. With the 180 it was even close to being painfull.

Leg Curl : 70x10 // 70x7 // 70x7
Calves : 180x10 // 270x10 // 360x10

Well , it was a great work out .


----------



## simbh (Feb 6, 2005)

Well ,I was like what the hell ... I never know what exactly what my cals are each day ... So I headed to fitday and did everything.

I'm eating more than I thought ... 

Total Cals : 4283 (add 6 scoops of protein shakes ON to that )
138g of fat
457g of carbs
316g of protein (add the protein shakes to this)

I'm eating more than I thought ! lol ... I'll just keep this up for the rest of my cycle


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

how's it going big guy


----------



## simbh (Feb 6, 2005)

Not bad luke ... Watching the superbowl while doing homework .

I'm half way throught my cycle ... 21 days done , 19 to go ... I wonder if I'll hit the 200 

How's your cycle comming along ? I checked your journal , but couldn't see the cycle info with all the chit chat going on there


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

I think 9 days left.  174 in the morning, 177 at night time .  Lifts are average (strength gain on legs though).


----------



## simbh (Feb 6, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I think 9 days left. 174 in the morning, 177 at night time . Lifts are average (strength gain on legs though).


That sux ... For the strenght pain , As for sides I've been pretty lucky , only a bit of lethargy in the morning ... Like I said before , I'm able to support it


----------



## simbh (Feb 7, 2005)

Weight this morning *189lbs*


----------



## busyLivin (Feb 7, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 174 in the morning, 177 at night time .



my weight shifts ridiculously from night to morning.  At night I'll weigh about 194, waking up I'm 186.   

That 194 is usually after working out & drinking a lot of water, but not 8 pounds of it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

8 lbs is sick.  The most i've lost was 5lbs.


----------



## busyLivin (Feb 7, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 8 lbs is sick.  The most i've lost was 5lbs.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

>


you must take large "dale-like" dumps in the middle of the night and sleep in a sauna


----------



## simbh (Feb 8, 2005)

Ok , I havn't updated in a few ... I'll do this quick since I don't have much time.

Deadlift : 8x225 // 8x225 // 8x245
Pull down cable : 135x8 // 135x6 // 140x5
One arm row machine (hammer strenght) : 8x100 // 6x105 // 4x115
Straight arm pulldown cable : 100x8 // 107x5 // 110x4

Also did my forearms along with this ... I did 2 sets of another back thing , but I don't know the english name ... So i'll have to leave that to your imagination guys


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

Awesome deads man!


----------



## simbh (Feb 9, 2005)

Thx luke  But might I had that I do them stiff legged cuz when I do normal deads I tend to hit the back the wrong way  

Weight this morning : *191.8lbs*

I changed my diet a bit , I cut back a bit on the fat and it shows , I think I lost a few pounds of fat , reason why my weight has been steady for a few days ... But now it seems to have gone up once again


----------



## simbh (Feb 9, 2005)

Just came back from the gym and I did my favorite muscle part ... Oh yes chest 

Bench press barbell : 185x8 // 195x6 // 205x5 // 205x4
Incline DB press : 65x8 // 70x6 // 70x5
Decline DB press : 60x8 // 70x6 // 70x5
Fly Cable : 60x8 // 65x5 // 60x6

Very good workout ... I'm very satisfied with this ... I started the bench at 1x45lbs + 1x25lbs plates on each side ... I then when to the 45lbs+30lbs then I told to myself , wtf lets go with a 45lbs+35lbs (which is starting to look nice on the bar  ) Amazingly , I did very good with it ... The pumps were amazing tonight !!!


----------



## simbh (Feb 10, 2005)

Weight this morning : *192.8lbs*

Today is my day off


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

Incline DB press : 65x8 // 70x6 // 70x5



NICE!  How much of an incline?


----------



## simbh (Feb 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Incline DB press : 65x8 // 70x6 // 70x5
> 
> 
> 
> NICE! How much of an incline?


Around 40 degrees I think ...


----------



## simbh (Feb 10, 2005)

On a side note , I think the results are really starting to show ... A few girls in my classes asked me in the last week ... "Have you been working out ?" My answer is usually ... Ya , I work out now and then


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

I say 'no'


----------



## simbh (Feb 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I say 'no'


How can you lie to thos poor girls luke !  Wait I'm not better


----------



## Malves (Feb 11, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> my weight shifts ridiculously from night to morning. At night I'll weigh about 194, waking up I'm 186.
> 
> That 194 is usually after working out & drinking a lot of water, but not 8 pounds of it.


That was bugging me a while back, too.  Until someone here said I should step on the scale in the morning after going to the bathroom.  It makes sense to me, since you don't have the weight from foods/liquids.  My weight can shift between 4-5lbs from morning to before bed.

@Simon,

I am very impressed with your results, bro.  I am on 1-AD and a 3.2k kal diet (50/40/10) and gained 6lbs in 3 weeks.  How tall are you and what's your BF%?


----------



## simbh (Feb 11, 2005)

Weight this morning : *193lbs*

Went to the gym ... Decent workout , better with biceps than triceps ... The morning isn't my optimum time for training ....

I did biceps / triceps

*Biceps*
Preacher curl barbell curl bar : 95x7 // 95x5 // 95x5
1 arm curl standing up (cable) : 7x60 // 7x60
Barbell curl standing up : 80x7 // 85x5
Incline hammer dumbell : 25x7 // 25x6 // 30x3

Tried to go up in weights , but geezus , a 5 pound increasement on this is crazy , stupid gym doesn't have 2.5lbs increase .

*Triceps*
Nose breaker (some call it skull crusher I believe) barbell : 6x75 // 6x75 // 5x75
Push down cable 1 arm : 6x47 // 5x47 // 5x45
Push down corde triangle : 100x7 // 100x6 // 105x5
Overhead cable : 70x7 // 75x6 

Also did some sort of dips where you have your feet and your hands on a bench and you lower yourself (triceps exercise) Did like 20 of those with a 25lbs.


----------



## simbh (Feb 11, 2005)

Malves said:
			
		

> That was bugging me a while back, too. Until someone here said I should step on the scale in the morning after going to the bathroom. It makes sense to me, since you don't have the weight from foods/liquids. My weight can shift between 4-5lbs from morning to before bed.
> 
> @Simon,
> 
> I am very impressed with your results, bro. I am on 1-AD and a 3.2k kal diet (50/40/10) and gained 6lbs in 3 weeks. How tall are you and what's your BF%?


Ya I know , thats why I always weight myself in the morning ... I can really track my weight this way.

My diet is about 40/30/30 (carbs/proteins/fat) and I'm always upwards 4k cals each day since I've been on 1-ad. A few weeks I was at 5.5k . LOL , I put a little fat on the waist , so that's why I lowered my diet to about 4-4.5k. 
It's been about a week and a half since I lowered my cals and I think I lost some fat around the waist.

My BF would be somewhere around 15-20% ... It is not my main concern right now , as my main focus is building muscle , and when you bulk with a high calorie diet like this , its unevitable to gain a bit of fat ... I'll continue with high calories during my pct and after the pct is done , its cutting time for the summer 

I'm 5'11 ... My weight goal is 180 once I'm done cutting .


----------



## simbh (Feb 12, 2005)

Ok , did leg training today , went real fucking great ... I didn't weight myself this morning though.

Leg workout
Squat (smith) : 180x10 // 200x8 // 200x8 // 220x8 (this is just the plates , I didn't calculate the bar into this )

Lunges Dumbell : 50x10 // 50x10 // 50x10 // 55x8 ---> WoW , I can't believe I did this 

hammer strenght Leg curl : 70x10 // 90x9 // 90x9

Horizontal calf raise(hammer strenght) : 360x12 // 360x12 // 410x9 // 410x9

I really gave it everything ... But man is leg day a hard day ... When I do my lunges and squats , I give myself so much into those exercises , I'm sweating like a pig. LOL . But it's worth it , I'm really happy with the weights I've put on .


----------



## Malves (Feb 12, 2005)

5'11"?!  @190lbs you must be big now.  Any pics from your current progress?  I am 5'10" and gained 8lbs from 158lbs.  I've been gaining a constant 2lbs/week.  Next tuesday's gonna be 4 weeks since I started my cycle/diet, and I'm closing in 166lbs.
I am curious, because I checked your latest pics and I think we are about the same size.  Only difference is that my BF% is 12.5%.


----------



## simbh (Feb 13, 2005)

Malves said:
			
		

> 5'11"?! @190lbs you must be big now. Any pics from your current progress? I am 5'10" and gained 8lbs from 158lbs. I've been gaining a constant 2lbs/week. Next tuesday's gonna be 4 weeks since I started my cycle/diet, and I'm closing in 166lbs.
> I am curious, because I checked your latest pics and I think we are about the same size. Only difference is that my BF% is 12.5%.


Ya , Ill post a few pics soon ... Probably have to wait till my cycle end (approx. 12-13 days left ) . 

Weight this morning : *193.8lbs*

Just came back from the gym and did a hella of a good traps/shoulder training .

I'll post my training later tonight , I just feel like eating the whole damn fridge right now


----------



## simbh (Feb 13, 2005)

Like I said I would , its time to post today's training.


Shoulder press (hammer strenght) : 90x8 // 100x6 // 105x4

Frontal raise cable corde : 70x8 // 75x6 // 80x5

Lateral raise cable : 25x8 // 30x6 // 30x5

Upright row barbell : 105x7 // 105x6 // 110x4 

Traps (I did it with the weight of a machine, so when I write 0 its just the weight of the machine itself) : 0x8 // 50x6 // 50x6 // 50x6 + 0x10  (Did this last set , cuz I still had a little bit of juice left  )


----------



## simbh (Feb 13, 2005)

Here is my latest picutre ... I can't wait to start cutting !


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 13, 2005)

looking good...just checked your gallery for a comparison, nice gains.


----------



## simbh (Feb 13, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> looking good...just checked your gallery for a comparison, nice gains.


Thx bro.


----------



## Malves (Feb 13, 2005)

kewl!  Looking good!


----------



## Stu (Feb 13, 2005)

nice gains 

  why do you always have you trousers undone in all your pics?


----------



## thatguy (Feb 13, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> nice gains
> 
> why do you always have you trousers undone in all your pics?


Maybe he's getting so big he can no longer button them.  The only thing that fits him correctly apparently is his towel.  

Seriously, though, you're looking great.  And I mean that in the most non-gay of ways.  

If I were you, I wouldn't cut immediately after PCT.  I'd give it a week or so and then ease into a lower caloric intake.  

BTW, you should update your ticker.


----------



## simbh (Feb 13, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Maybe he's getting so big he can no longer button them. The only thing that fits him correctly apparently is his towel.
> 
> Seriously, though, you're looking great. And I mean that in the most non-gay of ways.
> 
> ...


Ya , thx guys ... Ya I've gained quite a lot of mass , of course a few pounds is fat ... But I don't worry too much about it ... As for the pants , they are starting to be tight ... Well , what I will do is , Right after my pct , I will start lowering my calories gradually to my cutting lvl of calories . Like a week to lower about 150-200 cals/day until I get to my cutting lvl.

I'll update the thicker once I hit 20 pounds gained


----------



## thatguy (Feb 13, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Ya , thx guys ... Ya I've gained quite a lot of mass , of course a few pounds is fat ... But I don't worry too much about it ... As for the pants , they are starting to be tight ... Well , what I will do is , Right after my pct , I will start lowering my calories gradually to my cutting lvl of calories . Like a week to lower about 150-200 cals/day until I get to my cutting lvl.
> 
> I'll update the thicker once I hit 20 pounds gained


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## simbh (Feb 14, 2005)

Heres a pic I just took


----------



## simbh (Feb 14, 2005)

Just came back from the gym ... Did my back.

Disappointed in my deads cuz I had trouble getting my grip even with the damn fucking stupid strats !

Deads (stiff legged ) : 225x8 // 245x6 // 245x8 --> could easily gone up , but had trouble with my stupid grib like I said.

Cable pull down : 135x8 // 135x7 // 140x5

One arm row machine (hammer strenght) : 8x105 // 6x115 // 4x120

Straight arm pulldown : 105x7 // 110x6 // 115x4 

Rowing cable : 110x8 // 120x6

Also did forearms ... When pretty good overall .


----------



## simbh (Feb 15, 2005)

Weight this morning : *194.1lbs*


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 15, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Heres a pic I just took


Uve growm man!! Shoulders, chest, arms....Ure def. getting somewhere! Keep it up! How much time left on cycle?


----------



## simbh (Feb 15, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Uve growm man!! Shoulders, chest, arms....Ure def. getting somewhere! Keep it up! How much time left on cycle?


Thx crazy  I have 12 days left if my calculation are correct . Anyways , its when my 2nd bottle will be done (its 40 day total).

On a side not , yesterday I tried benching 225lbs, my friend kept bugging me , come on dude , try to pull of 2 plates on each side , finaly said yes ... No trouble at all . I could easily done 3 reps , but didn't want do it cuz I'm doing chest today .


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey man, journal is looking good! How is the 1-AD treating you so far? I always think about getting back into PH's and PS's but after my little gyno episode with the methyl-1-test I don't think I will, lol. 

So you're trying to gain the last 10 lbs. in 12 days? Eat up, bud!


----------



## simbh (Feb 15, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Hey man, journal is looking good! How is the 1-AD treating you so far? I always think about getting back into PH's and PS's but after my little gyno episode with the methyl-1-test I don't think I will, lol.
> 
> So you're trying to gain the last 10 lbs. in 12 days? Eat up, bud!


The 1-ad is pretty good so far , I don't have too bad sides and well I got good gains. As for the remaining of my objective , I have about 6lbs to go . I will update my ticker when I have 5 lbs to go  I havn't had any gyno problems , although it is highly unlikely with 1-ad.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> The 1-ad is pretty good so far , I don't have too bad sides and well I got good gains. As for the remaining of my objective , I have about 6lbs to go . I will update my ticker when I have 5 lbs to go  I havn't had any gyno problems , although it is highly unlikely with 1-ad.


Are you gonna do another cycle in a couple of months?  I start my next one on April 3, and I'm getting pretty excited.


----------



## simbh (Feb 15, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Are you gonna do another cycle in a couple of months? I start my next one on April 3, and I'm getting pretty excited.


Nanh , this will be my last 1-ad cycle ... Although I plan on doing a S1+ around june.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Nanh , this will be my last 1-ad cycle ... Although I plan on doing a S1+ around june.


I though about doing s1+, but I heard some people's skin reacts to it negatively - lots of burning and possibly even rashes, so I didn't want to spend money on something I might not react well to.  I guess I just took the safe route, but I regret not getting a couple of things while it was legal...


----------



## simbh (Feb 15, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> I though about doing s1+, but I heard some people's skin reacts to it negatively - lots of burning and possibly even rashes, so I didn't want to spend money on something I might not react well to. I guess I just took the safe route, but I regret not getting a couple of things while it was legal...


ya , I know what you mean ... Im not sure yet if I'll do s1+ or 1-tu ... But sources aren't hard to get even if its not legal anymore


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd buy your stuff pretty soon, aint going to last bro


----------



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm done buying.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 15, 2005)

I was talking to simbh


----------



## simbh (Feb 15, 2005)

Don't worry , I have a few sources  One of them has plenty of real gear , so I doubt he'll run out that soon ... He will eventually , but I'm sure I can still wait a few weeks to buy it .


----------



## simbh (Feb 15, 2005)

Chest training today !

Bench press barbell :195x8 // 205x5 // 205x5 // 215x3
Incline Dumbell press :7x70 // 6x70 // 5x75
Decline Dumbell press : 7x70 // 5x70 // 5x70
Fly Cable : 8x60 // 6x65 // 4x65

Overall very good chest training today


----------



## Yunier (Feb 16, 2005)

You got any new pictures sim?


----------



## simbh (Feb 16, 2005)

I got one on page 6 which was taken about 2 days ago ... Next one I'll post in a week or so.


----------



## simbh (Feb 16, 2005)

Woot , just came back from the gym . I was talking to this guy and well we really got it off and I got a date with him ... HAHA , just kidding guys , I'm straight .  . Nanh ,but I was talking to this guy that owns a fitness supplement / equipement store , not the first time I talked to him . I was like , are you looking for people to work there right now ? He told me ya , he said bring you resume this weekend , I'll be there ... I asked him,  the salary is a bit over minimum wadge plus you get some added bonus if you sell some equipements (money wise) . And the big upside to this job , would be that I'd get all my supplements (proteins , creatine and everything ) at cost ! 5lbs of 100% whey for freaking 34$ canadian !

So freaking happy , I hope I get this job . I would continu my job at the gym like a shift a week to keep having my free membership ... Training would then get a lot less expensive


----------



## simbh (Feb 17, 2005)

Weight this morning : *193.5lbs *... Weight has been pretty steady in the past few days , as I tried to reduce a bit the cals intake cuz of gaining too much fat . I'm actually still gaining good muscle mass , I'm just loosing a bit of fat along with it.

My cals have been 3.5-4k the last week or so . Probably closer to 4k .

Yesterday workout ... I was a bit tired .
Nothing great , not worth posting it IMO


----------



## simbh (Feb 18, 2005)

Weight this morning : *194.4lbs*


----------



## simbh (Feb 19, 2005)

Weight this morning *198lbs ---> *Kinda weird , but I ate a lot last night . I ate 1 cup and a half of cottage cheese with about the same yogourt. Also ate 2 slice of wheat bread with maybe like 4tbs of peanut butter and a full banana. When I got home , I also ate a small portion of reduced in fat patatoe chips .


----------



## simbh (Feb 20, 2005)

Weight this morning : 198.5  

I smell the big 2 O O  coming to a theather near you .


----------



## simbh (Feb 21, 2005)

Weight this morning : *198.5lbs*


----------



## simbh (Feb 21, 2005)

Ok , I update my ticker  Starting tomorrow I have 4 days left of my cycle . So Next saturday starts my pct . I'm pretty sure I will be able to hit the 200lbs . in the morning I weight near 199 and in the afternoon I weight 205 .

My next goal , after this cycle is to get a good 180lbs lean ... Durring pct I will start doing cardio once again slowly.

First two weeks of pct I will do once a week a 25 min cardio session. Last 2 weeks I will do that twice a week. After pct is done , I will be starting at 3 cardio sessions a week.


----------



## simbh (Feb 21, 2005)

Well , I did chest tonight ... Felt hella good , it was my last chest training during my cycle , so I gave it all I had 

Bench press : 205x8 // 215x6 // 225x4 // 225x3
Incline Dumbell press : 70x8 // 75x6 // 75x6
Decline Dumbell press : 70x8 // 70x7
Fly cable : 60x8 // 65x6 // 65x5


Very good training ... I'm especially proud of the 225x4 and 225x3 ... Never expected to do 2 plates and a good 3-4 reps . My theorical max is now over 250lbs bench press . When I started the cycle it was about 210lbs. So its about a good 45 lbs increase in my max bench which is damn good.


----------



## busyLivin (Feb 21, 2005)

congrats on the gains, simon. Nice lifts, too


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 21, 2005)

Awesome strength and size gains. Best results from a 1-ad cycle I've seen in a while, let alone a very modeate-low one at that.


----------



## simbh (Feb 21, 2005)

Thx guys ... Ya , I was pretty amazed too . Now I might be considering 1-tu or s1+ for a summer cycle.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2005)

Whoa, you scared me there, Simon.. the first thing I read is that you asked a guy out on a date..


----------



## simbh (Feb 21, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Whoa, you scared me there, Simon.. the first thing I read is that you asked a guy out on a date..


LOL dude , it was a joke 

I'm straight , don't worry .


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2005)

Good to hear.


----------



## simbh (Feb 23, 2005)

Weight this morning : *201.4lbs*


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 23, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Weight this morning : *201.4lbs*


INSANE! U got what, 2 days left to go on the cycle?? Congrats on hitting 200 man!


----------



## simbh (Feb 23, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> INSANE! U got what, 2 days left to go on the cycle?? Congrats on hitting 200 man!


Thx  I have 3 days left , including today...


----------



## simbh (Feb 23, 2005)

Just got my tribex ... Sorry rob , I didn't have any money on my hands till this week and well , I wasn't sure if I would be able to get anabolics matrix in time for pct.


----------



## busyLivin (Feb 23, 2005)

tribex is the only tribulus product that did *nothing* for me 

maybe it's just me!


----------



## Yunier (Feb 23, 2005)

Good stuff. Any recent pics of you at 200lb?


----------



## simbh (Feb 23, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> tribex is the only tribulus product that did *nothing* for me
> 
> maybe it's just me!


I hope its just you ... Oh well I'm sure it wont hurt during my pct.


----------



## simbh (Feb 23, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Good stuff. Any recent pics of you at 200lb?


Not yet , I have to buy batteries for my damn digi cam .


----------



## simbh (Feb 24, 2005)

Weight this morning :*200lbs *

Didn't train yesterday as it was my day off of training ... Today it will be legs . Ah those fucking legs.


----------



## simbh (Feb 26, 2005)

Yesterday was my last cycle day ... So today I'm starting my pct . I'm sure glad that the cycle is over , I was getting tired of being always tired


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 26, 2005)

Great job on the cycle!  Very impressive gains all around.  Looks like 1-T treats you well.  You'll like hitting up S1+.  The lethargy will go bye-bye with a Test base in there.


----------

